# How to get your CV deleted in 10 seconds or less



## Canadian_Expat

As an HR Manager, I trawl through many job applications every day and end up deleting about 95% of them within 10 seconds. Since there are a lot of job seekers on this board, I thought I'd share some tips on how to get your CV deleted in 10 seconds or less.

1. Apply for "any suitable post." The recipient, faced with the prospect of reading all 7 pages of your CV to learn about your background and what post might be "suitable," will almost certainly hit the delete button instead.

2. Apply for postings for which you have none of the required qualifications. You've stated on your CV that you're a quick learner, so surely they'll pick you over the other applicant with the correct degree and 10 years of experience.

3. Don't bother checking the company's website to find the name of the HR Manager. Just assume it's a man and address your cover letter "Dear Sir".

4. If you're pressed for time, don't bother sending individual emails. Just CC every single company in Dubai.

5. Send a blank email with no subject line and attach your CV titled "copy of copy of cv (1)(1)(1)".

6. Make sure your cover letter explains how badly you need a job but let your qualifications and experience remain a mystery.

7. On your CV, use at least 3 different fonts at 4 different sizes. Get creative with *bold*, underlining, _italics_, and COLOUR! Also, make sure to indent every bullet differently.

8. Spelling, punctuation and grammar are irrelevant, so don't waste your time proofreading.

9. Photocopy your CV on your 17-year-old photocopier, fold it a few times, spill your coffee on it, and then drop it off in person.

10. Walk into the HR Manager's office without an appointment, sit down, and explain that you want a job. When the HR Manager tells you that there are no vacancies, tell her she's wrong and you know that there are. Keep on arguing for several minutes, drop your CV on her desk, and storm out.

I hope this helps! Best of luck in your search


----------



## dizzyizzy

Good post, a copy of this is going straight to the 'how to find jobs' thread.


----------



## IzzyBella

So _that's_ where I'm going wrong!


----------



## JonGard

I had someone come in cold after a job.

When I said we'd no vacancies, as offer letters had gone out, but I could potentially interview her in ten days if there was no movement, she started telling me VERY loudly that she'd "been in Dubai three times looking for work and STILL hadn't got a job" and "did I think that was fair?"

I considered explaining to her that maybe her attitude was the problem, but thought better of it.

Then she started demanding my mobile number to check on her 'application' as it was "the least I could do."

She didn't get a job. The loon.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim

Want to have your CV deleted? Send it to me.

My linkedin profile says I'm a responsible for managing the deployment of client-facing employees, so I get job seekers sending me their CVs when I have no part in recruitment beyond signing-off on the business case and need for recruitment.

If they don't sound like a total idiot, I refer them to our external recruitment portal.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim

Fat Bhoy Tim said:


> Want to have your CV deleted? Send it to me.
> 
> My linkedin profile says I'm a responsible for managing the deployment of client-facing employees, so I get job seekers sending me their CVs when I have no part in recruitment beyond signing-off on the business case and need for recruitment.
> 
> If they don't sound like a total idiot, I refer them to our external recruitment portal.


Speak of the devil, two have just arrived in my inbox.


----------



## Gavtek

I can't think of many companies that have the HR Manager listed on their website, usually it's Board of Directors and Executive Management only.

Then again, I can't think of many companies that has their HR Manager sifting through piles of CV's, that's usually a more junior role within the HR department.


----------



## Canadian_Expat

Gavtek said:


> I can't think of many companies that have the HR Manager listed on their website, usually it's Board of Directors and Executive Management only.
> 
> Then again, I can't think of many companies that has their HR Manager sifting through piles of CV's, that's usually a more junior role within the HR department.


Ah, but it's a small company. I may not be anyone's manager, but I'm the only HR person so that makes me the HR manager


----------



## Roxtec Blue

Canadian_Expat said:


> Ah, but it's a small company. I may not be anyone's manager, but I'm the only HR person so that makes me the HR manager


Wot no Talent Acquisition specialist? Bring back the good old personnel department


----------



## arabianhorse

How do I delete this thread?


----------



## dizzyizzy

arabianhorse said:


> How do I delete this thread?


???

Only mods can delete threads. Nothing wrong with the thread though! Why do you want it deleted?


----------



## arabianhorse

dizzyizzy said:


> ???
> 
> Only mods can delete threads. Nothing wrong with the thread though! Why do you want it deleted?


LOL. Never mind. It's my warped sense of humour.
I wanted to delete OP's post in 10 seconds


----------



## nicegalmemi

wonderful post, seriously...I used to work in the HR, and had so many like what you have described, what used to get my attention was the picture attached to the CV so I would add that if you add a boring outdated photo of yourself looking like "wanted" will not get the viewer impressed.
ehmmm,, girlie opinion..


----------



## samantja

going to use the font trick..hope it does the magic


----------



## Sparki

samantja said:


> going to use the font trick..hope it does the magic


I thought he meant that if you do that, you will get your CV deleted in 9 or 10 seconds 

I'm not sure.



nicegalmemi said:


> wonderful post, seriously...I used to work in the HR, and had so many like what you have described, what used to get my attention was the picture attached to the CV so I would add that if you add a boring outdated photo of yourself looking like "wanted" will not get the viewer impressed.
> ehmmm,, girlie opinion..


I look like a wanted person, how do you suggest me taking a picture.. :attention: perhaps a selfie will do the job


----------



## Bbay2Oz

Adding too much personal information -because I really care about your hobbies and interests especially the fact that you enjoy watching movies, dancing, cooking, swimming and eating popcorn. 

Samantja - just make sure you don't do what's in the original post and you should be fine


----------



## P3ter

Bbay2Oz said:


> Adding too much personal information -because I really care about your hobbies and interests especially the fact that you enjoy watching movies, dancing, cooking, swimming and eating popcorn.


Yeah, you nailed it! Also any good CV has to contain the very important experience 

"babysitting my nephew for 9 months"


----------



## JonGard

I got one application for a waitress including:

*Personal Interests*
...........I'm also mummy to three lovely cats (miaow)


It was so mental I got her in and she was wonderful


----------



## Sparki

JonGard said:


> I got one application for a waitress including:
> 
> *Personal Interests*
> ...........I'm also mummy to three lovely cats (miaow)
> 
> 
> It was so mental I got her in and she was wonderful


hahahahahahahahahahah!!!! I love it when people make me laugh, they make my day and you just did. MEOW!!

was she accepted??


----------



## Windsweptdragon

I'd prefer that someone goes to the effort of sending in a CV than the current trend that on LinkedIn. A lot of people seem to think we should read their profile and offer positions that would suit. Has anyone ever got a job this way?


----------



## JonGard

Sparki said:


> hahahahahahahahahahah!!!! I love it when people make me laugh, they make my day and you just did. MEOW!!
> 
> was she accepted??


She was actually wonderful. We took her on as a Hostess and whilst we've both moved on, she's a great friend of mine now.

Weirdo though


----------



## arabianhorse

Windsweptdragon said:


> I'd prefer that someone goes to the effort of sending in a CV than the current trend that on LinkedIn. A lot of people seem to think we should read their profile and offer positions that would suit. Has anyone ever got a job this way?


no job offers, but a few "other" offers from the philliphines and ukraine. pretty good offers btw.


----------



## JonGard

Windsweptdragon said:


> I'd prefer that someone goes to the effort of sending in a CV than the current trend that on LinkedIn. A lot of people seem to think we should read their profile and offer positions that would suit. Has anyone ever got a job this way?


A little bit the other way round but... I've got two jobs in Dubai from people viewing my profile on LinkedIn and inviting me in and offering me positions.

I think it's a massive resource here. I am bemused though by many people seeing a job being posted and saying "check my profile". Surely they should be a bit more pro-active?!


----------



## Windsweptdragon

JonGard said:


> A little bit the other way round but... I've got two jobs in Dubai from people viewing my profile on LinkedIn and inviting me in and offering me positions.
> 
> I think it's a massive resource here. I am bemused though by many people *seeing a job being posted and saying "check my profile". Surely they should be a bit more pro-active**?!*


Yes, that is exactly what I was complaining about. I'm happy for recruiters to randomly check profiles and offer people jobs if they think they are suitable, its people being lazy and not even bothering to check what roles are available that annoy me. 

LinkedIn is a great resource in ME and only getting more useful.


----------



## Gavtek

I hate LinkededIn, every time my employers posts a job advert on Gulf Talent, I get bombarded with people (90% moustache content) sending me messages/add requests saying they heard my company was hiring and ask if I could forward their CV to the person in charge of recruiting.

I genuinely can't understand it, surely if you see an advert for a job you're interest in, you apply using the instruction in the job advert instead of annoying someone working in the company you want to work for? I know that this works because that's exactly how I got my job!


----------



## Gavtek

JonGard said:


> I got one application for a waitress including:
> 
> *Personal Interests*
> ...........I'm also mummy to three lovely cats (miaow)
> 
> 
> It was so mental I got her in and she was wonderful


Similarly, I was interviewing someone and when I asked her what she thought her biggest weakness was, after a few seconds of thought she said "I'm a bit of a drama queen" which I thought was a great answer so I hired her and she was a great employee too. 

So advice to job seekers - act like a mentalist and you'll get the job. Unless you have a moustache.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim

Gavtek said:


> I hate LinkededIn, every time my employers posts a job advert on Gulf Talent, I get bombarded with people (*90% moustache content*) sending me messages/add requests saying they heard my company was hiring and ask if I could forward their CV to the person in charge of recruiting.
> 
> I genuinely can't understand it, surely if you see an advert for a job you're interest in, you apply using the instruction in the job advert instead of annoying someone working in the company you want to work for? I know that this works because that's exactly how I got my job!


I think immigration should offer a fake beard or a razor, and tell them to take their pick.


----------



## Canuck_Sens

Windsweptdragon said:


> I'd prefer that someone goes to the effort of sending in a CV than the current trend that on LinkedIn. A lot of people seem to think we should read their profile and offer positions that would suit. Has anyone ever got a job this way?


Got offers to work in London-England when in Canada through Linkedin. And nope, it was not my intention to put my cv there, but they found me using key words I guess.

The hunter told me that he was not being able to find a qualified person and found my profile. When I got the call I was surprised he was able to find my number using websites had to change my number. Turned down all offers.


----------



## Sparki

Gavtek said:


> So advice to job seekers - act like a mentalist and you'll get the job. Unless you have a moustache.


hehe. I'm insane in interviews, never rejected. I didn't really know that I always get accepted because I don't have a mustache 

I literally had a colleague female who had a mustache ound: guess it wasn't you who interviewed her.

The thread is going on fire!


----------



## Canuck_Sens

Canadian Expat,

It is true what you wrote there in your list of things that tons of people do. However bear in mind that the same applies to HR professionals. A lack of a CV standard and ethics for the UAE is very upsetting for many applicants and also pretty confusing for HR professionals from different parts of the world that are now here.

You mentioned cover letter. I know companies that do not accept the cover letter practice. I was told that most companies don't assess that here, but I found that if the agent comes from the west they will do.

HR JP Morgan US, UK read cover letters but not JP Morgan Brazil because it is not a practice in Brazil.

Also, what is relevant about putting up your picture and nationality ? I have not prepared any CV following these standards, if I decide to look for one here in the UAE, should I ? (though, I have seen several folks sending me these)

Even if the HR agency is run by expats from the west who read cover letters, what's the point if the CV is deleted based on your appearance, race or nationality ?

There are professionals out there that are so disheartened with the whole market thing that it turns out that the market may not be absorbing the "best" and these folks leave one day.


----------



## Sparki

Canuck_Sens said:


> Canadian Expat,
> 
> It is true what you wrote there in your list of things that tons of people do. However bear in mind that the same applies to HR professionals. A lack of a CV standard and ethics for the UAE is very upsetting for many applicants and also pretty confusing for HR professionals from different parts of the world that are now here.
> 
> You mentioned cover letter. I know companies that do not accept the cover letter practice. I was told that most companies don't assess that here, but I found that if the agent comes from the west they will do.
> 
> HR JP Morgan US, UK read cover letters but not JP Morgan Brazil because it is not a practice in Brazil.
> 
> Also, what is relevant about putting up your picture and nationality ? I have not prepared any CV following these standards, if I decide to look for one here in the UAE, should I ? (though, I have seen several folks sending me these)
> 
> Even if the HR agency is run by expats from the west who read cover letters, what's the point if the CV is deleted based on your appearance, race or nationality ?
> 
> There are professionals out there that are so disheartened with the whole market thing that it turns out that the market may not be absorbing the "best" and these folks leave one day.


as per my knowledge, HR doesn't give a dime for the cover letters eventually he has tons of CVs to go through.

the appearance doesn't matter but for those who are dishonest in their in job (of course unless the management clearly put an appearance description for the candidate), usually it happens in Airways companies, imagine they higher a fatty can't fit on the plane.


----------



## Canuck_Sens

Sparki said:


> as per my knowledge, HR doesn't give a dime for the cover letters eventually he has tons of CVs to go through.


Their loss, cover letter is a fantastic tool to find out whether a prospective employee know or do not know the job; insights; critical thinking and motivation. So many things can be assessed without seeing the person upfront.

Resumes dont give you that.

May be I am asking too much...oh well...


----------



## Sparki

Canuck_Sens said:


> Their loss, cover letter is a fantastic tool to find out whether a prospective employee know or do not know the job; insights; critical thinking and motivation. So many things can be assessed without seeing the person upfront.
> 
> Resumes dont give you that.
> 
> May be I am asking too much...oh well...


but many cover letters are just copied from the internet, at the end, the final decision will be taken upon meeting the candidate. I wouldn't assess people from the cover letter if I was selecting for interviews.

that's my very personal opinion.


----------



## rsinner

Canuck_Sens said:


> Also, what is relevant about putting up your picture and nationality ?


It was only through these forums that I got to know that pictures were impotant on CVs! I have never had one. Plus I ensure my resume is a max of one page (without sacrificing the font  ). Who has time to read more than that.


----------



## Canuck_Sens

Sparki said:


> but many cover letters are just copied from the internet, at the end, the final decision will be taken upon meeting the candidate. I wouldn't assess people from the cover letter if I was selecting for interviews.
> 
> that's my very personal opinion.


WOW, listen you can easily read a shallow cover letter. If you accept cover letter, you need to learn how to use them for your purpose or what's the point ? Cover letters are not used as a deciding factor but for triage usually. A good cover letter will reveal a lot of things about a candidate and his true knowledge and experience. 

Surely there will be those who wont put an effort in writing a good cover letter. This is a fatal mistake.

I have seen awful resumes with good cover letters, cover letters give the opportunity to prospective employees to tell their story and how that story fits to my requirements today and in future.


----------



## Sparki

Canuck_Sens said:


> WOW, listen you can easily read a shallow cover letter. If you accept cover letter, you need to learn how to use them for your purpose or what's the point ? Cover letters are not used as a deciding factor but for triage usually. A good cover letter will reveal a lot of things about a candidate and his true knowledge and experience.
> 
> Surely there will be those who wont put an effort in writing a good cover letter. This is a fatal mistake.
> 
> I have seen awful resumes with good cover letters, cover letters give the opportunity to prospective employees to tell their story and how that story fits to my requirements today and in future.


You make a sense btw, it's either to write a good cover letter or not to write at all.


----------



## techhead

Canadian_Expat said:


> As an HR Manager, I trawl through many job applications every day and end up deleting about 95% of them within 10 seconds. Since there are a lot of job seekers on this board, I thought I'd share some tips on how to get your CV deleted in 10 seconds or less.
> 
> 1. Apply for "any suitable post." The recipient, faced with the prospect of reading all 7 pages of your CV to learn about your background and what post might be "suitable," will almost certainly hit the delete button instead.
> 
> 2. Apply for postings for which you have none of the required qualifications. You've stated on your CV that you're a quick learner, so surely they'll pick you over the other applicant with the correct degree and 10 years of experience.
> 
> 3. Don't bother checking the company's website to find the name of the HR Manager. Just assume it's a man and address your cover letter "Dear Sir".
> 
> 4. If you're pressed for time, don't bother sending individual emails. Just CC every single company in Dubai.
> 
> 5. Send a blank email with no subject line and attach your CV titled "copy of copy of cv (1)(1)(1)".
> 
> 6. Make sure your cover letter explains how badly you need a job but let your qualifications and experience remain a mystery.
> 
> 7. On your CV, use at least 3 different fonts at 4 different sizes. Get creative with *bold*, underlining, _italics_, and COLOUR! Also, make sure to indent every bullet differently.
> 
> 8. Spelling, punctuation and grammar are irrelevant, so don't waste your time proofreading.
> 
> 9. Photocopy your CV on your 17-year-old photocopier, fold it a few times, spill your coffee on it, and then drop it off in person.
> 
> 10. Walk into the HR Manager's office without an appointment, sit down, and explain that you want a job. When the HR Manager tells you that there are no vacancies, tell her she's wrong and you know that there are. Keep on arguing for several minutes, drop your CV on her desk, and storm out.
> 
> I hope this helps! Best of luck in your search


I always get a job that way! Especially when I storm out.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim

One doozy I just received on Linkedin



> I find your linked In profile and rich experience quite closely inclined towards my MSc Dissertation topic @ [_snip - university name_] University
> 
> As a matter of fact I just finished reading / understanding [_snip - employer name_] Global Mobility survey.
> 
> As we speak, the title of my proposed research is:
> 
> "Establish a link between Global Talent Management and a justified promotion of ‘Mobility’ as a tool for performance improvement, career progression of talented employees and return on investment (ROI) perspective on such employees within MNCs"
> 
> I would be testing a talent management (academic) theory in a new context.
> 
> I look forward to your support / participation to gather my qualitative (primary research) data to cement my literature review & secondary (desk) research at an appropriate time.
> 
> Hope you would be fine with this request. *I am counting on you.*
> 
> Thanks very much,
> Trusting your careful attention !


He's counting on me, without even having asked me yet. How gracious.

This is in addition to the same person sending me a message a few weeks ago saying he found my profile, and just so happened to incidentally apply for a similar role to mine through a Linkedin ad our recruitment team had posted. 

I can appreciate using your initiative, but I don't really appreciate making up faux coincidences, or expecting people to commit to supplying confidential data their competitors would love to have, before even having being asked first.


----------



## techhead

So what are some things that you do like? I don't know about LinkedIn... I never make contacts through that site, and I guess I simply don't know how to use it properly. For me, its something that takes a bunch of time to get pretty, and then it basically just sits there.

But what are some types of solicitations that you do like?


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim

techhead said:


> So what are some things that you do like? I don't know about LinkedIn... I never make contacts through that site, and I guess I simply don't know how to use it properly. For me, its something that takes a bunch of time to get pretty, and then it basically just sits there.
> 
> But what are some types of solicitations that you do like?


Anything that isn't recruitment related as I'm not a recruiter, or implicitly commits me to do something I haven't actually agreed to. Pretty simple really.

For job seekers, the smart ones at least usually ask if they think their profile would be considered up to scratch, and any kind of questions about how the firm operates.


----------



## Juu

When I recruit a new employee, I systematically ask for a cover letter. It allows me to screen easily the applications (lots in general):
- most of the job seekers are applying to every single offer they can find, and don't take time to look at the requirements. If I asked for a cover letter, I expect a cover letter. Otherwise, rejected. 
- For those who provide such document, it is interesting to see whether they customized it or not. If not, rejected.

I usually receive around 100 CVs and it has always allowed me to narrow down to c. 5 applicants I will interview.


----------



## MAW0504

/snip/

cough


----------



## cindyh

Loved this post! Great tips and hilarious at the same time. I'm going to be looking for work soon and I'll keep these tips in mind now that I'm back here. Thank you for sharing


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim

Ah this old chestnut. Whilst I still regularly do recruitment I am doing some pre-screening applications for a program I run, the rejection option is getting a work out.


----------



## Ottawaman

Ok, so we've heard from recruiting managers bitching about candidates. How about we turn the tables around for a second?

I am in the habit of custom writing my cover letter tailored to the company's advertisement so that my particular skills relating to your desire are emphasized. Promotes me, and saves you time hunting for the information you seek. 

Am I the only person irritated by the online application process that asks for you to create an account with all your personal information. Then upload your cover letter, then upload your CV. Then proceeds to ask you questions that you basically cut and paste from the CV. "Job experience #1" Job Experience #2 , Job Experience #3. Education, Skills. 

So which is it? Do you want me to fill out your online form or submit my resume?? Kind of redundant no?

And on top of that, if you sign up with say Monster or Bayt, you fill all that out to set up your account. Then you click on Apply Now and AGAIN you're required to fill all that info out.

Anyway, it's a bit of a rant. Sorry. But maybe companies need to know how frustrating it is for candidates too. 

For what it's worth, I of course jump through all the hoops because you know those that don't, get tossed as the OP stated in about 10 seconds.


----------



## cronus

Having to type out a cover letter for every single position in this UAE job market is tedious. Its amazing how people on the other side fail to see this.

Its probably fine when applying for higher level positions but when you have someone at entry level or the mid-level applying to 200 positions in order to secure an interview, you really expect them to go through the process of typing a cover letter for each and every position? :confused2:

Some HR departments are staffed by people who will ditch every other application that does not come from their neck of the woods without a second thought. Thus applicants find it easier and safer to send a resume they have already created rather than craft a targeted cover letter each time for multiple positions, which is beyond stressful and often ends in futility. For these people getting a job is like rolling the dice in an already rigged game, they can only _hope _to get lucky.

Others attach a photograph as some employers use nationality/race as a criterion and from an applicant's perspective it usually best they see your face and decide whether or not they want to hire you, before inviting you to their office and wasting your time. You might get points for being ethnically Lebanese yet you carry a Nigerian passport( believe me we have hundreds of such people where I come from). Or for being a South African national with Portuguese origins, while your compatriots enjoy no such luck.

There are some very valid points here however making blanket assessments about applicants from the lofty heights of the "hire and fire" department is only easy because you don't know what applicants have to deal with and the confusion that abounds as to what exactly is the required CV format. One employer wants to know your nationality, another considers it irrelevant. Wouldn't you rather play the safer card and include it anyway?

I've spoken to customer care executives in banks hired to fill English-speaking roles , with an understanding of English that is basic or at best intermediate. Yet, there are several candidates who have applied for positions in such organizations with much better English skills, who aren't interviewed because of one HR employee with a grudge, or one who is a member of the mustachioed HR m*fia in these parts.


----------



## TheTaxMan

Don't forget professional credentials. Know how to use excel? Get an excel certificate. Native English speaker? Get a TEFL. Credentials are an easy way for HR managers to do a top level filter of CVs.


----------



## iggles

My CV speaks for it self. If I apply for a job I get it :boxing:


*NB - I don't send my CV to every one, I only apply for jobs I am suitable for, My CV and experience is geared up my job, I have taken jobs and work which I didn't want but to further enhance my CV, I am a nice/sociable guy with alot of contacts so if I am in trouble I can get out of it. I also makes sure I work at least a year for a company before hunting for a job again, this is very important for me as I don't want to be seen jumping around. 

I have found in the construction industry everyone knows everyone (Even here in UAE) so I never burn bridges, never insult colleagues (even former) because some how some where they will always find out. I also talk to former colleagues/bosses on social media (LinkedIn main one) on purposes, asking them how they are, hows things - why? Because i want people to have a good impression of me on social media, seeing that I am in good relations with former companies and colleagues.


----------



## Chesna

Canadian_Expat said:


> As an HR Manager, I trawl through many job applications every day and end up deleting about 95% of them within 10 seconds. Since there are a lot of job seekers on this board, I thought I'd share some tips on how to get your CV deleted in 10 seconds or less.
> 
> 1. Apply for "any suitable post." The recipient, faced with the prospect of reading all 7 pages of your CV to learn about your background and what post might be "suitable," will almost certainly hit the delete button instead.
> 
> 2. Apply for postings for which you have none of the required qualifications. You've stated on your CV that you're a quick learner, so surely they'll pick you over the other applicant with the correct degree and 10 years of experience.
> 
> 3. Don't bother checking the company's website to find the name of the HR Manager. Just assume it's a man and address your cover letter "Dear Sir".
> 
> 4. If you're pressed for time, don't bother sending individual emails. Just CC every single company in Dubai.
> 
> 5. Send a blank email with no subject line and attach your CV titled "copy of copy of cv (1)(1)(1)".
> 
> 6. Make sure your cover letter explains how badly you need a job but let your qualifications and experience remain a mystery.
> 
> 7. On your CV, use at least 3 different fonts at 4 different sizes. Get creative with *bold*, underlining, _italics_, and COLOUR! Also, make sure to indent every bullet differently.
> 
> 8. Spelling, punctuation and grammar are irrelevant, so don't waste your time proofreading.
> 
> 9. Photocopy your CV on your 17-year-old photocopier, fold it a few times, spill your coffee on it, and then drop it off in person.
> 
> 10. Walk into the HR Manager's office without an appointment, sit down, and explain that you want a job. When the HR Manager tells you that there are no vacancies, tell her she's wrong and you know that there are. Keep on arguing for several minutes, drop your CV on her desk, and storm out.
> 
> I hope this helps! Best of luck in your search


I absolutely love the heading. Most people have the positive "how to" headings, when in reality as a job seeker you really do need to know what not to do. Truly enjoyed the light hearted way of getting the point across. If you expect your application to be taken seriously then show the company the respect they deserve by putting in the serious effort.

Great tips


----------



## falcon01

In the organisations that I have been shortlisting of CVs are done by the hiring managers as skills and experience are best determined by them. The exceptions are placement of interns and entry level candidates during the annual exercise where HR handles it. As CVs would naturally be light for these entry level positions except for educational qualifications, cover letter would help in culling. For middle and senior positions, cover letters just state that the Position that they are applying for and the mentions the attachment of the CV. 

Do agree on succint CV, with use of job or role specific "key words" to catch the attention of the hiring manager.


----------



## Kepler-452b

Hello Everyone,

Correct me if I am wrong, is my assumption correct that most recruiters in UAE don't use automated tools (software) to filter candidate's CVs? If so, I prefer it to the now started software-based filtering.

Another thing, as many have alluded to. Job hunting is soul-draining task. Especially if you like me, a candidate from overseas. It makes the task even harder as a majority of recruiters want locals for my industry (IT). My point is, with the many jobs available online (whether legit or not), it is important to focus on a particular role that fits your experience and qualification. As much as I want to move to the Middle East, I am not desperate to pick up any IT job.

One thing that we all must realize is that we spend a lot of time at our workplaces; thus finding a right fit should be as important to you as it is to the organisation hiring you. This here is my two cents.


----------



## James9689

Good advise. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

